# My first knife attempt



## TRfromMT (Dec 27, 2015)

Here are some pictures of my first attempt at putting a handle on a blade. 

I bought the blade - a Buck knives/Tops Knives collaboration, CSAR-T skeletonized necker. I bought it because I really liked the lines of the grind and bevels on the blade. My goal was to match that design aesthetic with the lines on the scales, so the handle has a lot of bevels and flats, instead of rounded everywhere. It feels great in the hand and the flats on the handle make nice resting places for your thumb or fingers depending on the grip. Also, the handle on the knife was a little shorter than I'd like, and had too much of a scallop cutout for the forefinger, so I filled those in with a piece of wood and partially "captured" the handle. I wanted to leave the existing jimping exposed because it improves the grip. I had to figure out ways to bevel and shape the handle exactly to size so I didn't grind up against the jimping when shaping the handles. Once they were down to the final shape, to epoxy them in the exact right position was a little tricky!

The wood is stabilized, curly Koa. It is a really dark piece of wood and the curl is really "rich" but hard to photograph. The pins are some scrap SS welding rod and SS tubing I scrounged in the shop at work. Pins are two sizes - 1/8" and 5/32", and the tube is 1/4". It's all sanded to 800 grit and has 4 coats of Tru Oil on it. 

The cool thing is I have enough of the block of wood left over to easily get a set of grips for my S&W 1911TA, which will be a really nice matched set.

Comments and critiques are welcome! Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice. Did you shape your handles before putting them on


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2015)

Damn nice job Tony! Great attention to detail and an excellent finish.


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Nice. Did you shape your handles before putting them on



Yes. Not terribly easy, but it was the only way I could figure out how to shape them to make openings for the jimping on the existing handle. I wanted little pockets cutout at each spot. Also, it was the only way I could get some of the bevels without having my sander contact the steel.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

TRfromMT said:


> Yes. Not terribly easy, but it was the only way I could figure out how to shape them to make openings for the jimping on the existing handle. I wanted little pockets cutout at each spot. Also, it was the only way I could get some of the bevels without having my sander contact the steel.


Bevels contacting the steel is why I asked. Was fixing to say you the man if you did that in the steel. Lol. They look good


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Bevels contacting the steel is why I asked. Was fixing to say you the man if you did that in the steel. Lol. They look good



I mostly make grips for 1911's, so making them as a matched pair, off-the-knife made the most sense to me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice wood! the blade ain't my kind of thing, but for a first knife, it beats my knife dead. All I had was some piece of random stock iron and bay plant, soft as sponge LOL! You guys really do make it all better. You made the kydex sheath as well?


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks!
The kydex sheath came with the knife, but was basically flat the whole length. I reshaped it by holding it near the broiler element in my oven until the first inch or so was pliable. When it turned soft I inserted the knife and held it until it turned hard again. Easy, peasy...


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 28, 2015)

Handle is absolutely awesome on several levels. The koa wood is impeccable. The sleek lines of the scales compliment the blade. Can't imagine if this is your first effort what future knives will look like!!! Chuck


----------



## Molokai (Dec 28, 2015)

If this is first, i cannot wait for the second. Excellent job, and that handle shape is soooo advance, way to go.


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks, guys. Really appreciate the comments and complements!
I am already contemplating the next one... I want to get a blade (I'm just not set up to do my own blades) that has an asymmetrical grind with the cutting edge offset to one side of the blade - where one side is flat and the other side has the bevel (like a chisel). I'd like to do a complementing asymmetrical handle that centers the cutting edge back in the middle of things. Just an idea until I find the right blade and have some more hobby money or someone who makes blades wants to donate one for the cause :)

This knife making is addictive....


----------

